# 47' Spitfire Motormodel



## GoofyBike (Jun 23, 2017)

I have been getting this one ready for Portland in July. But two years ago we made a 3/4 scale replica for my 12 year old son.



 

The plan is to make a full size 26" version for myself.



 

The wheels are done and ready to go.



 

 

Frame fenders and rack are painted but still need wet sanded and polished. The forks need the three accent stripes, and the chain guard needs its stripes added.



 

Everything else is plated and waiting to be installed.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 23, 2017)

AWESOME, work may I ask what type of blue paint was used ? I have a a Spitfire myself & love that color.


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 23, 2017)

When we got the paint matched up the code came out to be Pepsi blue, but the blue was to bright so we kept adding black to it drop by drop until we got the rigjht tint


----------



## Connor (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow, beautiful work! Can't wait to see it finished! It looks like you don't have a Bi-Lite set for it... If your looking for one, I've got one for sale.
-Connor


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a couple bi-lite sets but this is a simple H model with painted rims and little chrome


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2017)

Worksman wheels?


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 25, 2017)

No they are painted S2's


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 25, 2017)

GoofyBike said:


> When we got the paint matched up the code came out to be Pepsi blue, but the blue was to bright so we kept adding black to it drop by drop until we got the rigjht tint



.  My I ask were you get a  paint codes for Schwinn Blue ?  I think somewhere on this forum there are a few different ways to have these colors replicated. Anyone please chime in & help. Your build looks Great & can't wait to see it finished


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2017)

Very impressive.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2017)

impressive work!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 26, 2017)

This one is Beautiful!
Some really great threads in here!

Ray


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 27, 2017)

Things are coming along.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2017)

where did you find a small sheave?


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 27, 2017)

The 20" bike we made from a cast double belt pulley from an old air compressor. First we cut the spokes out, and then we cut off the inside flange. After that we centered the pulley on the wheel and marked where the spokes passed over it. Once we knew that we drilled and tapped the pulley for the sheave set screws and washers. We only turned the flange off the pulley leaving the channel for a spacer to space the belt pulley out away from the wheel and tire. The spokes were speical made for the bike by Bill Warwood. They are 105 gauge 20" spokes. 80's were to small and 120's to thick. The 26" whizzer will have an original sheave that we had cad plated with the traditional 120 gauge stainless spokes. (Also thanks to Bill)


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 27, 2017)

Very nice bikes! Did you dimple both of the frames yourself?


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, with a channeled out wood block and a dull chisel. 
Furthermore the back wheel is now in. Won't be long now till it's back up and rolling.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 28, 2017)

That is cool! I made a mold of the original dimples, and then took a 1/4" flat bar and a 3/8" flat bar, and ground them down until they were a perfect match. They fit inside the original dimples like a glove. Next I am going to have two molds cast out of aluminum to support the top and bottom chain stays. Anyway, you are doing some very nice work, and your dimples look great!  I also love the fact that you chose the DX models, as they are my favorite. Take care, and once again nice work!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2017)

GoofyBike said:


> The 20" bike we made from a cast double belt pulley from an old air compressor. First we cut the spokes out, and then we cut off the inside flange. After that we centered the pulley on the wheel and marked where the spokes passed over it. Once we knew that we drilled and tapped the pulley for the sheave set screws and washers. We only turned the flange off the pulley leaving the channel for a spacer to space the belt pulley out away from the wheel and tire. The spokes were speical made for the bike by Bill Warwood. They are 105 gauge 20" spokes. 80's were to small and 120's to thick. The 26" whizzer will have an original sheave that we had cad plated with the traditional 120 gauge stainless spokes. (Also thanks to Bill)



thanks!


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 28, 2017)

Back up on both wheels again. It won't be long now.


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 28, 2017)

Back on two wheels again. It wont be to long now.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2017)

Flat out beautiful. :eek:


----------



## GoofyBike (Jun 29, 2017)

We now have a matched set. A couple decals and it's all done.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 1, 2017)

Very impressive work & detail. Were did you  get the seat redone on the 26'' DX may I ask ? I been on a quest for years to find a seat just like that one!


----------



## GoofyBike (Jul 2, 2017)

Got the seat years ago from Mike Stief. Been trying to get another one, but he hasn't have had any for the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 2, 2017)

Cool,, buy the looks of it ,,, I'm guessing mid 40's Whizzer seat ? The big springs remind me of one I seen at our local car show.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

What an awesome looking pair! Definitely something to be proud of! Joe


----------



## GoofyBike (Jul 4, 2017)

Got to take the nw one out for a ride today. Even took the little one out. Happy 4th t everyone.


----------



## Mike Williams (Jul 10, 2017)

GoofyBike said:


> We now have a matched set. A couple decals and it's all done.
> View attachment 489226 View attachment 489227





GoofyBike said:


> We now have a matched set. A couple decals and it's all done.
> View attachment 489226 View attachment 489227



Hey!!
I'm new to the CABE and man am I ever over the moon about that 20" whizzer!! I hate to be "That guy"........but is there anyway you'd sell that bad boy?? Thank you, Mikey.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi again, I have one more question about the dimples, (if you don't mind) did you have to heat the chain-stays in order to make it easier? Thank you!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 16, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> .  My I ask were you get a  paint codes for Schwinn Blue ?  I think somewhere on this forum there are a few different ways to have these colors replicated. Anyone please chime in & help. Your build looks Great & can't wait to see it finished



www.vintageschwinn.com has most colors in a spray can. I bought the maroon, and it was a perfect match.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 23, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> www.vintageschwinn.com has most colors in a spray can. I bought the maroon, and it was a perfect match.
> I hope this helps.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 23, 2017)

Great! Thanks for the link


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 12, 2017)

WOW!!! NICE WORK!!!---------Cowboy


----------

